# CPAP fitting



## aclements (Aug 12, 2008)

Good Morning!

I have a physician who will start providing CPAP fittings. Can anyone provide information as to how to bill/documentation requirements for this code. I have checked our local Medicare policy and would appreciate any websites or information you can provide to further my knowledge of the procedure.

Thank you in advance for your assistance,
Angie


----------

